# Beginner Plants for Cichlid Tank



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone know what beginner plants cichlids would like but not eat? I am looking for something that will grow off rocks, etc. so I don't have to put in a new special substrate. Any advice would be great!


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Mosses / ferns should work well on rocks and wood pieces. I'd check into that. Might have to tie it down to start it out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In rift lake water, java moss with die, But java fern will live. Also hornwort.


----------

